# Red around eyes lids



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

My Hav Max has red skin around his eyes lids, it going on for couples week now. Anyone knows why?

Thanks


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How old is Max? Is it red skin or red-ish staining?


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Max is 2, and it red skin around the eyes, I don't know if that rubbing from the carpet or what??


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What are you feeding and letting him snack on? It may also be allergies???? Is the eye weeping or crusty? Is the pup trying to scratch the area? Is there a hair in the eye?


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

I feed Max iams and dog snack chicken jerky from Costco, no human foods. yeh I think it allergies but not sure? eyes no weeping or crusty, I saw he clean his face and mouth on the carpet but all dogs do that after they eat.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

First thing I would do is switch him from Iams to a quality dog food (slowly).
Go to dogfoodanalysis.com and search for "Iams". It is full of grain fillers, and not very much protein that our dogs need. People are often under the illusion that Iams is a great dog food. (I used to be one of those people!) But it is not a quality dog food at all. 
It's very possible he's allergic to one of the ingredients/fillers. 
See if his eyes imrprove after you've switched him.
My dogs eat Solid Gold Hund N Flocken. But you can do a search and see what others are feeding their dogs, and then do the research on it in order to make your decision.
Good luck!


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for your advice I will slowly do the foods research and will change to better food choice


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't forget you will see the results slowly with the food changes. 

Dexter rubs his face on the carpet when he really loves the food he just ate.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I would get him off the 'Iams' food, as that is one of the worst 'dog foods' around. If you can buy it at a Grocery store, chances are it is junk.

Ryan


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

If he's been eating the food for a long time and the redness has just begun, I would think it might not be the food (although I would switch him to a better quality one just for his health). I would have him checked by the vet. If he's rubbing his face more than usual his eyes may be feeling itchy.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you by any chance use a wood burning fireplace to supplement your heat? My eyes always get red and itchy from ours and my yorkie always had the same problem. It would start after we began using the fireplaces for the season and stop once we quit using them.


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank for the info but we don't have a fire place in our house. Central air A/C and heating


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Any other irritants in the house (deodorizers, sprays, dry air (may need a more moisture in the air especially during winter time), smokers in the house, strong cleaners?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki has this too...*

He just went to the vet for some thyroid blood work. Riki's red started at about four. He has also developed a dry skin condition and some little patches of bumps...so he is on temaril p and other things for allergies. We started with a reduction diet, he is on fish and no-grain orijen. But my dogs both suffer from seasonal allergies in Southern California. We have no carpet.

Also I am keeping the eye hair long, when I cut it...it did bother him more as it went into the eyes.

I hope Riki's medicine is a solution. I hope you find a solution too.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

This has nothing to do with red eyes but I feel I must warn you about an incident I had with the Costco chicken jerky. My dogs loved this stuff . . . a couple of years ago I lost my lab to liver failure caused by the chicken jerky (Waggin Train Brand sold at Costco and Walmart). Many brands of chicken jerky were recalled at that time. If you google chicken jerky and dog food recall you will find a lot of very interesting information. I now read every label before I purchase dog treats . . . if it is made in China I will not feed it to my dogs. Almost all the chicken jerky, chicken strips and chicken chips are made in China.

For a long time I made my own jerky . . . still do occasionally.

Sorry to hijack the thread - I just don't want anyone to have to go through what I did.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I just back reread your posts. You mention him rubbing his face in the carpet. You don't by any chance use Carpet Fresh or perhaps Febreze on your carpeting? I have seen a LOT of dogs with allergies to these type products. Or if your carpets have recently been professionally cleaned, they may have sprayed some sort of treatment product on them that could be contributing to the redness and irritation.


----------

